# desert tortoise left?



## jasso2 (Apr 23, 2008)

if anyone knows where i can adopt a desert tortoise please let me know. i live in houston, but dont know where to start...THANKS!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 23, 2008)

jasso2 said:


> if anyone knows where i can adopt a desert tortoise please let me know. i live in houston, but dont know where to start...THANKS!



The Texas desert tortoise is protected, so the only way you will find one would be to go through a rescue or turtle club. There's a group on YAHOO that a gal named Barbara started and they have an active club going too. However I think its called the DFW turtle club and that's no where near Houston. But maybe she can point you in the right direction.

[email protected]

Yvonne


----------



## jasso2 (Apr 23, 2008)

totally awesome! thanks!


----------



## Itort (Apr 23, 2008)

jasso2 said:


> totally awesome! thanks!


Unfornately for you the Texas Tortoise is protected in Texas, but here's a club in Houston www.gctts.org/


----------

